# Gill Lift



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like I am going to have to purchase a cabinet lift . Been at the doctors for my kidney problem and he was more concerned with the tightness/condition of my back muscles . Explained how I work and he told me if I continue I'll have major problems in a year or so . I just thought back pain was part of the job . :no:


So I pretty much deceided to go with the Gill Lift . I would love to hear from anyone who has one or has used one . Things like ease of setup or gang fastening cabinets togther and then lifting ect are unknown to me . 

I am hoping to turn this into a positive aside from spending an unexpected 700 bucks . I wonder if I can actually be even more efficent after getting used to using a lift . My current method for hanging upper cabinets is very demanding on me physically . 



So anyway any pro's or con's would be appreciated . I didn't see many other options while searching for lifts . I know this one has been around for quite awhile . Also didn't see many options for getting a better price either .

Thanks for any info .


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

My experience with the Gil Lift was on my first commercial cabinet job. Gang and hang isn't for me. I thought it was but all that goes into adjusting then room to swing it around then more adjusting, shimming,........

The next crew I worked for showed me how to hang using polls and WOW.

I'm no hanging guru but I'm pretty sure I could smoke anyone using a Gil.(even me vs.me)

Now if it's just for the back prob then yeah MUCH easier on the back and as that is one of your MAJOR concerns you then have to assess the space constrictions of the Gil.

IMO effeciency isn't a plus of a Gil vs. poll.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

jtpro said:


> My experience with the Gil Lift was on my first commercial cabinet job. Gang and hang isn't for me. I thought it was but all that goes into adjusting then room to swing it around then more adjusting, shimming,........The next crew I worked for showed me how to hang using polls and WOW.
> Now if it's just for the back prob then yeah MUCH easier on the back and as that is one of your MAJOR concerns you then have to assess the space constrictions of the Gil.IMO effeciency isn't a plus of a Gil vs. poll.


 
Thanks . 
I have a pole but mainly I just set the cabinet on top of my 4 ft step leaning against the wall . Then I hoist it up and use my thigh to keep it there and run the 1st screw in . I am very fast using this method . I use the pole to tweak a cabinet to level or support it while I get a shim where needed . However it appears I need to stop hoisting the cabinets up in the air unassisted all together .

I am skeptical about ganging the cabinets as well . I may just use the lift and still do 1 at a time . 
I had to give up a decent size install this week on doctors orders so I have to come up with a new physically easier method .

I also found a company selling a very similar item but they call theirs the EZ lift system . I'll go with this or the Gil . They both say setup is very quick . I shall see about that .


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

One guy had this

http://tjak.thomasnet.com/item/all-...inet-jack-tj-104-/tj-104?&plpver=10&forward=1

The rest of us had homemade versions made from Semi trailer load locks $8 Harbor Freight.

I bailed hay when I was a kid so I adapted that trick where you use your knee/thigh to pop it up on the jack.

Of course my back started bothering me when I used the S**T & git philosophy.( My age and I still do some things without thinkin')

The Gil lift we used seemed bulky and heavy. 

Of course for you to load/unload it twice with the back as opposed to______times with the uppers.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

OK Based on

http://www.contractors-solutions.net/TelPro-GilLift-Cabinet-Lift-Kit-70-2-P174.aspx

or

http://www.contractors-solutions.net/TelPro-GilLift-Cabinet-Lift-Kit-70-2-P174.aspx

Your golden!:thumbsup:

The one I used was OBVIOUSLY an older bulkier version.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

*I ordered one*

I ordered a lift this morning . I ended up going with the EZ cabinet lift that can be used either with the base cabinets out or if they are in . I usually hang the uppers 1st but I figured I may as well spend a little more and have both options. I also got the one that can handle cabinets up to 24 inches deep .
I know I could modify the 12 " to do the same versions but I went ahead and again spent the extra coin to get what I wanted . Ended up being $830.00 for the whole thing with shipping .

I hope it is money well spent . I will give a report after I put this thing to work next week .


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: A helper would cost you 
nearly that in a week,
and I'll bet this thing won't
lose any tools, or show up late. :laughing:


----------

